# Introducing Emmy <3



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am THRILLED to introduce to you my Emmy <3 

She is so sweet, cuddly and fun. She loves to play fetch and just play, period. She is very curious as most 11 week old puppies are. 

I cannot thank Tom and Pam King from Starborn Havanese enough (Emerald from Ellie's 3/16 litter). You put so much thought and heart into raising these pups and properly placing them. I feel like Emmy was meant for me, we have bonded so quickly. She has been home for 24 hours, and she slept for 6 hours in the crate night 1 and is sleeping in it again right now; she has not had any accidents (hooray for litter boxes) - she literally stopped a fantastic tug of war match to run to the litter box, pee and come running back to me; eats her food well and is much more cuddly than I thought she would be (I guess the videos don't quite capture it).

No puppy is perfect, and I know we will have some chaos too.. but for now I am just so happy and I feel whole again (lost Honey in November).

Again, I am so grateful, Tom - to you and Pam - from the updates/pics, to the puppy swag bag (I felt like I was Mary Poppins reaching into her magic bag) to the advice about yoga music - which is playing right now to let Emmy know to sleep. Driving from NJ this weekend was a little chaotic due to both COVID19 & the demonstrations, but the minute I met Emmy, I was in love.

Anyway, are a few pics.. I have some videos too but I am not sure how to share them - I love the Havi trot while playing fetch.. I have more on her instagram page @EmmyHavanese.

~ Meredith & Emmy
(I am thinking of having her AKC name be: Starborn's Emerald Gem of Jersey

Edited to add (ETA): I spoke a little too soon - she wanted to play after posting this, but then settled in to sleep - slept for about 4 hours before whining to pee. then wouldnt go back in the crate and started wimpering when I tried to put her back in... so we cuddled for a bit and now she is asleep on my legs.

I havent really slept and I do think I made a mistake by putting her plastic crate on my bed facing my face. I don't have a table or something my height other than just having her on the bed with me - I wanted to ease her transition, but I can't sleep well. Any suggestions about transitioning the crate to being on the floor of the bedroom? Or just let her sleep on the bed? I do need to leave her confined when I go out or go back to work, so I want her to love her crate and not get anxiety from it. Thanks for any suggestions <3


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Emmy is beautiful. I'm happy to hear how wonderful it has been for you!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am so happy for you. I am glad you made the trip safely. Emmy is just adorable.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Emmy is such a pretty girl! 😍


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah!!! I am so happy for you!! That all sounds so amazing!! Emmy is adorable. Can’t wait to hear more!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is just adorable, and I couldn’t be happier for you! And I love that name for her!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I spoke a little too soon - she wanted to play after posting this, but then settled in to sleep - slept for about 4 hours before whining to pee. then wouldnt go back in the crate and started wimpering when I tried to put her back in... so we cuddled for a bit and now she is asleep on my legs.

I havent really slept and I do think I made a mistake by putting her plastic crate on my bed facing my face. I don't have a table or something my height other than just having her on the bed with me - I wanted to ease her transition, but I can't sleep well. Any suggestions about transitioning the crate to being on the floor of the bedroom? Or just let her sleep on the bed? I do need to leave her confined when I go out or go back to work, so I want her to love her crate and not get anxiety from it. Thanks for any suggestions <3


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

She's just beautiful and her name suits her perfectly.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would get the crate on the floor now if that is where you ultimately want it. You can still offer her a comforting word or let her smell your hand through the door if needed or maybe shush her if she is whining for no reason. Remember, they will try every trick in the book to get out of being confined at first. Also remember to keep any nighttime potty trips all business. Dim lighting, minimal talking, straight to litterbox and right back to the crate. Good luck!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I would at least put the crate on the floor next to the bed and maybe move it a foot every week til you have it where you think it will stay. Since she needs to potty during the night, I would schedule a quick potty outing every few hours. Then quickly back to crate. Keep interactions brief and minimal. There will be noise and disagreement for a few nights. Maybe put a clock that ticks loudly next to the crate to give her something to listen to.
My Shadow at 10 months was awake almost his entire first night, shaking the door of his crate. It was right beside my bed and I was awake but refused to say a word. He did not whine. Next night, he did the same thing but only for a few minutes. He was lonely and it was a big change for him. Like it is for Emmy. Every dog I've had has kicked up a fuss at night for awhile. Do not cave. These little angels have great memories for what works to get what they want.
Hard to refuse such a pretty face though!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I would put the crate on a chair next to the bed. Later, it can be moved farther away, but it will take some days for her to be completely comfortable in a new home. Her crate was on the bed here too, so being close is what she's used to.

Don't give any interaction to whimpering in the crate, unless it escalates, which means she probably has to potty. Any interaction includes looking at her, and smiling at her. The Ignore is one of the most powerful training tools, but it has to be complete.

If everything about you is alright, everything she's feeling will be alright. If you feel anxiety, she will feel anxiety.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Emmy is adorable! I'm so glad you had a good trip and things are going well! I forgot to tell you that we also put a litterbox in the bedroom so we can keep it "all business" at night if Charley gets up to pee. 

Welcome home, Emmy!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I put Mia’s crate on chairs next to the bed as Tom suggested. Mia loved this arrangement. She now has her crate on the floor next to my bed.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh congratulations on a beautiful new member of your family! Lucky you!


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

She is darling! So sweet! Good luck with the kennel. We just got our puppy about a week ago and it has been a very slow transition to get her to tolerate the crate and her exercise pen, but it is happening little by little.Have fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HoneyBunny said:


> I spoke a little too soon - she wanted to play after posting this, but then settled in to sleep - slept for about 4 hours before whining to pee. then wouldnt go back in the crate and started wimpering when I tried to put her back in... so we cuddled for a bit and now she is asleep on my legs.
> 
> I havent really slept and I do think I made a mistake by putting her plastic crate on my bed facing my face. I don't have a table or something my height other than just having her on the bed with me - I wanted to ease her transition, but I can't sleep well. Any suggestions about transitioning the crate to being on the floor of the bedroom? Or just let her sleep on the bed? I do need to leave her confined when I go out or go back to work, so I want her to love her crate and not get anxiety from it. Thanks for any suggestions <3


Mine were always in their crates on the floor beside the bed. They could still hear and smell us right beside us, and if they whimpered (rarely) I could put my fingers through the wire on the front of their crate to comfort them.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I kept her on the bed another night.. I was so exhausted last night I honestly did not want to deal with her crying. Last night went very well. She slept about 6 hours. She is so sweet, definitely teething and SO much fun! <3


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HoneyBunny said:


> I kept her on the bed another night.. I was so exhausted last night I honestly did not want to deal with her crying. Last night went very well. She slept about 6 hours. She is so sweet, definitely teething and SO much fun! <3


Just be VERY careful not starting something you don't want to continue. It will be just that much harder changing it later...


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

krandall said:


> Just be VERY careful not starting something you don't want to continue. It will be just that much harder changing it later...


I definitely agree. I wasn't feeling well last night. I was too excited to sleep on Saturday night, too anxious to sleep more than two hours on Sunday and Monday nights. Since she is fine with her crate, I am going to try on a chair by my bed for the next two nights then by the floor by my bed.

Ultimately, I imagine she will sleep with me, but for now, she needs to be crated.

Thanks so much, she is such a little love <3.

She is good with sit and down, but obviously we will keep reinforcing. I am going to do some crate games with her this afternoon .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HoneyBunny said:


> I definitely agree. I wasn't feeling well last night. I was too excited to sleep on Saturday night, too anxious to sleep more than two hours on Sunday and Monday nights. Since she is fine with her crate, I am going to try on a chair by my bed for the next two nights then by the floor by my bed.
> 
> Ultimately, I imagine she will sleep with me, but for now, she needs to be crated.
> 
> ...


Training is all games for them! They love it!!!  I just started a Concept training class called "match to sample" with Kodi. It's something he can do without moving around too much with his injured shoulder. He's having a BLAST getting to train again!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope you can get a full night's sleep soon. She'll sleep better when you do.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Tom King said:


> Hope you can get a full night's sleep soon. She'll sleep better when you do.


Thanks! Last night was good.. Emmy is such a good girl, thank you so much


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I forgot how much puppies sleep though - play hard, sleep hard I guess LOL


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Some updated pictures.

I dont know how to rotate them


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh she's so cute!


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

We got our new puppy just a week ago. She started out sleeping with us on the couch the first 3 nights, nights 4 and 5 she slept in her kennel, but it had to be on our bed with us for her to tolerate it, then night 6-7 she slept in her kennel on the floor. It was a slow transition and we were very tired the first few days, but it seems to have paid off. She is now where we want her to be at night and she is transitioning without crying. She cries at night to go outside and we take her. One night she slept 6.5 hours, but that didn't last. She sleeps about 1.5 - 2 hours and needs to be let out to go outside to potty. She has gone to the door a few times to be let outside. She is only 9 weeks old, so we are thrilled. I am astounded by how smart she is!

This is Harley!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

cinquecento said:


> We got our new puppy just a week ago. She started out sleeping with us on the couch the first 3 nights, nights 4 and 5 she slept in her kennel, but it had to be on our bed with us for her to tolerate it, then night 6-7 she slept in her kennel on the floor. It was a slow transition and we were very tired the first few days, but it seems to have paid off. She is now where we want her to be at night and she is transitioning without crying. She cries at night to go outside and we take her. One night she slept 6.5 hours, but that didn't last. She sleeps about 1.5 - 2 hours and needs to be let out to go outside to potty. She has gone to the door a few times to be let outside. She is only 9 weeks old, so we are thrilled. I am astounded by how smart she is!
> 
> This is Harley!


Oh my goodness, Harley is so super cute!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

HoneyBunny said:


> Some updated pictures.
> 
> I dont know how to rotate them


Oh she's gorgeous!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

They are both super cute!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

cinquecento said:


> We got our new puppy just a week ago. She started out sleeping with us on the couch the first 3 nights, nights 4 and 5 she slept in her kennel, but it had to be on our bed with us for her to tolerate it, then night 6-7 she slept in her kennel on the floor. It was a slow transition and we were very tired the first few days, but it seems to have paid off. She is now where we want her to be at night and she is transitioning without crying. She cries at night to go outside and we take her. One night she slept 6.5 hours, but that didn't last. She sleeps about 1.5 - 2 hours and needs to be let out to go outside to potty. She has gone to the door a few times to be let outside. She is only 9 weeks old, so we are thrilled. I am astounded by how smart she is!
> 
> This is Harley!


Sounds like she's training you just like she wants to:smile2: If they don't really need to go, I tell them to go back to sleep, and only one time. You can tell if she really needs to go by the urgency in her voice. I doubt she Really needs to go out every couple of hours.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Emmy is doing great, Tom! Sleeping and eating well. A few accidents, so I think I may get an additional litter box. She has learned sit, down, home (for her crate), wait (just introduced it today so work in progress) and in a few days I will incorporate leave-it and drop-it. 

She really is a sweetheart <3, thanks again


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She's beautiful! Welcome home, Emmy! Your mommy loves you SO MUCH!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have four of those two litters still here. Emmy has one littermate still here, but she'll be leaving Monday. 

The other three were the three smaller ones in Birdy's litter. Pam decided she wanted to keep them an extra week. They have been the smaller ones all along, and especially smaller than the older puppies. Pam wanted them to have some time without being dominated by the larger puppies. Ellie's puppy still here was also the smallest in that litter.

I can already see that it's making a difference for these last puppies. They get so excited when we go to any of the pens to pick them up. We're teaching them to sit before being picked up, and they have all caught on very quickly.

We just stand still, with one hand on our chest. No other movement, and no talking-only waiting for what we want. I'm really impressed with them all.

Birdy's puppies will be gone by the end of next week.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Tom, sorry if this sounds silly but how do you teach that? I mean how do the puppies know you want them to sit? Do you just reward them once they happen to sit and they repeat it or do you "teach it" before expecting them to get it? I like that idea and would like my future puppy to do that so I am just curious how you go about it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You wait for the behavior you want, and reward it the INSTANT you get it. This is always the way we teach sit, or down, or other such behaviors. Only after they get it from the signal, and are consistent do we add the verbal command. When the verbal command is added, the hand signal is still given for a while, until it's no longer needed. It's all in the timing, and giving NO input for anything other than the behavior you want.

Hand signal for sit is hand to chest. For down, hand up, palm out flat hand.

The reward here is that they get picked up. Pam and I have to do this together for four puppies, or the timing might be off for any one.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Tom King said:


> You wait for the behavior you want, and reward it the INSTANT you get it. This is always the way we teach sit, or down, or other such behaviors. Only after they get it from the signal, and are consistent do we add the verbal command. When the verbal command is added, the hand signal is still given for a while, until it's no longer needed. It's all in the timing, and giving NO input for anything other than the behavior you want.
> 
> Hand signal for sit is hand to chest. For down, hand up, palm out flat hand.
> 
> The reward here is that they get picked up. Pam and I have to do this together for four puppies, or the timing might be off for any one.


So fascinating, Tom! I'm curious if you're using the clicker also as the behavior is shown before they are picked up?

Also, Charley is not crazy about being picked up or held for a very long time at all. We're using kibble treats when training but I'd rather not have food be the only reward. How soon can the food rewards be weaned away after the skill has been learned?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The clicker is just to make it easy for the trainer to mark the behavior. With experience, you don't need the clicker, but your timing for reward has to be perfect. Praise, and a little play jostling are good rewards. They know when you are genuinely pleased with them, and enjoy it.

They will enjoy, and look forward to being picked up if it leads to something better, or more fun.

We haven't started working with them yet, with treats, not for timing in their development, but just because the opportunity for them to be needed has not presented itself yet.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Tom King said:


> The clicker is just to make it easy for the trainer to mark the behavior. With experience, you don't need the clicker, but your timing for reward has to be perfect. Praise, and a little play jostling are good rewards. They know when you are genuinely pleased with them, and enjoy it.
> 
> They will enjoy, and look forward to being picked up if it leads to something better, or more fun.
> 
> We haven't started working with them yet, with treats, not for timing in their development, but just because the opportunity for them to be needed has not presented itself yet.


Thank you, Tom! I so appreciate your insight and food for thought....... Charley does, too!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, Tom! I am literally taking notes on index cards for all of this stuff so by the time we get our puppy from you I hopefully will have half a clue what to do! Is there is list of the hand signals that you and Pam use? Either online or in a book or elsewhere? I'd love to know what you taught the puppy once we eventually come to get it!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Tom King said:


> The clicker is just to make it easy for the trainer to mark the behavior. With experience, you don't need the clicker, but your timing for reward has to be perfect. Praise, and a little play jostling are good rewards. They know when you are genuinely pleased with them, and enjoy it.
> 
> They will enjoy, and look forward to being picked up if it leads to something better, or more fun.
> 
> We haven't started working with them yet, with treats, not for timing in their development, but just because the opportunity for them to be needed has not presented itself yet.


Thanks so much Tom! Emmy definitely likes being picked up and playing.. I have been trying to introduce her to ppl for socialization - not dogs yet yet as she is still not due for her second set of shots for a few weeks. However, I did notice she seemed sort of skittish, scared. I had my friend today offer some of her kibble but only had her approach him - so as not to overwhelm her - let her call the shots. She did eventually go to him, but still went back to me - obviously a little scared - and she was with another friend yesterday. Is that because I may have been cuddling her too much? or is it just a phase that puppies go through? I looked online and know there is a puppy fear stage, but she is going to be 12 weeks tomorrow - so she would seem to be beyond that. I just want to make sure nothing I am doing is contributing to it, and I want to give her opportunity to overcome the fear without exacerbating it.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If any of you with our puppies ever have any kind of question like this, feel free to call Pam any time. She's much better at this than I am.

As far as new people, have them ignore the puppy. No reaching for, and especially not with teeth bared (smiling), and coming in fast over their heads.

With the pandemic, they have not been exposed to as many people as our puppies normally would be, since we have not allowed anyone to come into our house, but us, during this.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

It's often harder to train the human than it is to train the puppy. Many humans are not patient enough to wait for the puppy to be quiet and have four paws on the ground before reaching down to them ...


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Tom King said:


> If any of you with our puppies ever have any kind of question like this, feel free to call Pam any time. She's much better at this than I am.
> 
> As far as new people, have them ignore the puppy. No reaching for, and especially not with teeth bared (smiling), and coming in fast over their heads.
> 
> With the pandemic, they have not been exposed to as many people as our puppies normally would be, since we have not allowed anyone to come into our house, but us, during this.


Absolutely - thank you so much Tom! Despite that bit of fear, she really is such a happy puppy - so curious, fun, smart and cuddly.. you do such a great job and I feel so lucky to be her momma <3


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

ShamaMama said:


> It's often harder to train the human than it is to train the puppy. Many humans are not patient enough to wait for the puppy to be quiet and have four paws on the ground before reaching down to them ...


Very very true! SMH


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pgraham said:


> So fascinating, Tom! I'm curious if you're using the clicker also as the behavior is shown before they are picked up?
> 
> Also, Charley is not crazy about being picked up or held for a very long time at all. We're using kibble treats when training but I'd rather not have food be the only reward. How soon can the food rewards be weaned away after the skill has been learned?
> 
> Thanks!


It really depends what you are training. If it is simple household behaviors, you can fade the food rewards fairly quickly. If you are interested in more advanced training. You will find that you need to continue using food AND toys AND personal play as rewards life-long... or at least as long as you continue the dog's education. Kodi is 11 and works at Utility level (the highest level of competition obedience) but we ALSO just started a new type of learning ("game" for him!) where I hold up an item an he has to show me, out of a group of items on a table, which is the match to the item I held up. This is a VERY advanced concept for a dog to learn, and he's getting LOTS of cookies as he learns it! But we are both having a great time with it!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh gosh I just realized I didn’t welcome Emmy on here! Congrats to you on her arrival and I’m so glad we have cousins to share all the fun times and keep up with🐶🐶❤❤ And I’m appreciating the advice you’re getting on here too as much of it we’re going through too...


----------

